# Kitchen Fitter



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. My wife & I are buying a property in Carvoeiro which will require a new kitchen. Can anyone recommend a kitchen fitter or company. Thanks


----------



## chipol (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi DW
We have a guy in Lagos that we would recommend highly. Not sure about the travel, though. Send me a private message if you'd like his info.

Bob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a guy called Les in your area who renovated a friend's kitchen. He comes highly recommended. 968608842


----------



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks siobahnwf I will give Les a call


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dog walker, please let us know how you get on


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would always recommend that you ask the neighbours - several that are unrelated.


----------

